# Chang'e-5 on the moon



## Jd755 (Dec 5, 2020)

Given the awesome  cinematic standards in today's movie production and the cameras used to produce them it beggars belief that that this is the best such incredible off world adventures produce.
First the video

_View: https://twitter.com/LaunchStuff/status/1334079970147229701_​
How it is able to hover balancing on a rocket thrust exhaust is a mystery to me.

Then a huge image file of a 'lander on the moon'.
Too big for here hence the link but here's a screen grab of the 'foot' on the surface. 

Where is the directionality pattern in the dust of the downward blast of the rocket thruster used to cushion the landing.



Source


----------



## msw141 (Dec 5, 2020)

that footage from :36-:40 seconds looks bizarre.  not even in a conspiratorial sense, just that the start of it looks like the craft is on a smooth trajectory, but then suddenly it's sort of hovering with twitchy motion, then it plops down and landing gear appear suddenly, but the camera position didn't seem to move.  I'd like to see an animation of what sort of flight this thing had. 

you're right though, I wouldn't expect the footage to look so similar to 50 year old moon mission footage.  also looks like anything above the horizon line has been digitally blacked out.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 5, 2020)

Those yellow buttons look like the same ones holding my plastic door card to my car!

They really went overboard with the design of the new flag pole, at least this one is not blowing in Buzz Lightfoot's wind!


----------



## msw141 (Dec 5, 2020)

wait, so how did they plant this thick @ss flag pole on the moon?  is there a pic that includes the bottom?

edit:  answering my own question

video explaining flag mechanism


----------



## JWW427 (Dec 5, 2020)

Everyone wants to mine the Moon (and asteroids) for profit.
You cannot achieve the economics with chemical-based rocket propulsion. Big bucks and it pollutes the air very badly.
The Chinese are inadvertently telling the world they have torsion field antigravity propulsion like the USA, Russia, the UK, Germany, etc. etc. Its cheap, safe, and effective for solar system-capable craft of any size.
Its been said that heavy mining equipment companies have been making huge global profits.


----------



## Broken Agate (Dec 6, 2020)

Such high definition pics of the moon, yet Google maps usually look like terrain filmed through a car window after the dog put tongue prints all over the glass. Why can't they use the same technology on Earth that they do for Mars, the moon, Jupiter, etc? Maybe because space footage is all CGI?


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 6, 2020)

This we are told
Was covered up




and put on top of a rocket called Long March



which was blasted off by pushing against the ground.



Some of that rocket presumably crossed a mythical pressure/vacuum barrier (no pictures because, well, reasons) where the pressurised 'bit is spinning round an axis but the vacuum isn't.
Once in the vacuum (which didn't do any harm to the thing) it propelled itself using pixie dust and artificial intelligence to find the moon.There is nothing in the vacuum for it to push against thus propel itself anywhere but never mind just roll with it. Pixie dust works for me. (No pictures for reasons.)

Having found the moon it slows down and begins orbiting and descending. The moon apparently isn't spinning so why it couldn't simply glide in to a landing or an assisted landing using its solar panels as wings I don't know. After all it found the moon okay so it has an amazing guidance system onboard.
No instead it flies over the moon always descending them again my some mechanism unknown it stops goes to a hover and lands perfectly upright right where it is supposed to be... on a featureless landscape covered in dust and small stones.
It can even turn its camera on for the glide/flight/ride across the surface and flip it through 90 degrees to film its perfect landing and despite all the dust that must have been blown up by the rocket firing one presumes no damage to the camera at all.
See the video above.

It then flips out a Made in China 'flag' to spite those Capitalist pigs of USA or some such term (the other guy is always the bogeyman in space stories). Then it turns a Dyson on and sucks up some dust and stones in a clear tube for 'marketing purposes'.

Loaded up with the space waste it then proceeds to leave the moon by separating itself in two leaving its lander complete with solar panels, batteries, mylar associated metal plastic and camera on the surface to further pollute the moon, but not the Dyson. Best not mention such things as carbon footprints or air miles, oops, space miles, there may be greenies and snowflakes reading this.
This bit of the lander again powered by pixie dust lifts off and goes into space where artificial intelligence has kept the orbiting spacecraft bit well orbiting the moon. Why is anyone's guess as the moon doesn't spin remember!
Again using guidance that somehow doesn't make it into Chinese made satnavs these two machines will meet up align and join together whilst both are moving. Perhaps they perform a TLS handshake, just hope it doesn't have to wait for googlefonts.

Once docking is complete the machine will set off for the blue marble using its last reserves of pixie dust. It will again cross the mythical barrier but it will be getting a bit hot on this crossing as the cover it had when it crossed on the outward trip has sadly fallen back to earth but fear not mylar is a wonderful fabric. Perhaps they don't coat the rockets in Mylar skins because the Chinese have enhanced mylar that renders the tiles of the space shuttle obsolete, and they don't want the USA or Russia or India to find out who knows,

At some point its cargo will be retrieved and the Dyson flown to Beijing where it will be opened and its contents laid out before the People's Republic and 'specially invited' media types to show the world that China is a country that can fake it with the best of them.

Mine the moon indeed. Not for minerals et al but to blind the people into believing they are trapped on a ball.

All done whilst the human populace of earth is being confined to quarters by something so small that is undetectable by any senses or any man made device that is somehow moving through infecting but not killing everyone in the worst pandemic in history, bloody amazing really.

Postscript
Oh the artificial intelligence operating and guiding the thing.
Well here is its control room.


Though why such a thing needs so many computer monitors in one room manned by men in white lab coats or a massive computer screen in the background is a bit of a mystery. Perhaps the white coated cameraman in the middle is a bit of clue as to what is actually going on in that room.


----------



## Citezenship (Dec 6, 2020)

I have always wondered why we can get out of the atmos-fear relatively easily but can't get back in without the friction burn up thing, i mean does air have a top and a bottom....


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 6, 2020)

Its not just the Peoples Republic of China that's at it. The Monarchy that is Japan goes to similar lengths.

Cannot embed the videos so here's the link. Source

A light enters stage right out of the 'dark' and tracks across the screen to the left.
The blurb states this is a probes capsule re-entering earths atmosphere(pressurised) from space (a vacuum).

Here is a photograph of the 'recovery' in a 'remote part of Australia. Source



Clock the size of the thing. Would you see it a mile above your head?

Naturally it came down at night so no-one could witness the deployment of the parachute.


> The spacecraft touched down on the vast Woomera range, operated by the Royal Australian Air Force.
> At around 18:07 GMT (04:37 local time), the recovery team identified the position of the capsule on the ground. A helicopter, equipped with an antenna to pick up the beacon, took to the air shortly afterwards.
> Satoru Nakazawa, from the Japan Aerospace Exploration Agency (Jaxa), who was part of the operation at Woomera, described the search: "We went there with the helicopter and it was emitting the beacon signal. But at that time, it was still dark, so it was unclear [where it was]. I was very, very nervous.
> "We flew over the area [where it landed] many times and I thought maybe that was where it was. Then the Sun rose and we could visually confirm the existence of the capsule. We thought: 'Wow, we found it!"
> "But we had a very jittery, frustrating time until sunrise



Makes one wonder why they never ever show a much bigger 'vehicle' crossing the mythical barrier on its outwards journey.

Apparently that little thing superman is holding weighs 16kg. That is the same as carrying 16 bags of sugar and superman is carrying it with ease.  His body posture gives the game away.

Gets better though.


> The capsule was then taken to a "quick-look facility" for inspection. There, scientists plan to collect gases from inside the container for analysis.





> Afterwards, the 16kg capsule will be airlifted to Japan, where it will be transported to a curation chamber at Jaxa in Sagamihara for analysis and storage.
> The mission planned to collect a sample of more than 100mg from the asteroid Ryugu.



But no-one pays any attention to the theatre that is being played out on their little screens, save a few malignant and malcontents like those who hang out here.

Edit to add;


> Human-scale objects are resolvable as extended objects from a distance of just under 2 miles (3 km). For example, at that distance, we would just be able to make out two distinct headlights on a car.


Source

Were we ever to stop attending to what is or isn't above our heads and instead seek to explore the unknown as in untold grounds and ocean we might just get a handle on where we are.


----------



## Sandeel999 (Dec 8, 2020)

That camera in the control room does not look very modern, or very usable at that height. Surely not much it could record from there except the main screen.
All that technology you would have thought a better angle, filming position, better camera could or should have been used. 
If you look at what modern film/TV companies use now that is farcical.


----------



## Jd755 (Dec 18, 2020)

> A Chinese space capsule bringing back the first moon rocks in more than four decades started its three-day return to Earth on Sunday.
> 
> The Chang'e 5 lunar probe, which had been orbiting the moon for about a week,* fired up four engines* for about 22 minutes to move out of the moon's orbit, the China National Space Administration said in a social media post.



The engines which are in the vacuum of space!
Source


----------



## Knowncitizen (Dec 18, 2020)

It blows my mind that people believe this crap, but then I remember I was there once.


----------



## Columbo (Dec 19, 2020)

I selected some awesome excepts from the following press conference, headlined by DJ Trump and Buzz A, for your reading enjoyment:
*Remarks by the President Signing an Executive Order on the National Space Council*
June 30, 2017



> Roosevelt Room
> 
> 3:13 P.M. EDT
> 
> ...


 Read between the lines if you'd like or just sit back and let the wonderful oratory wash over you. (Emphasis mine)


----------

